# Azureus trio prevent breeding?



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey Y'all,
I have a trio of azureus all well over a year old, fat and healthy. I have not seen any signs of aggression but two of them seem to be in constant hiding. They're still quite fat so I know they are coming out to eat at least. Anyway I have not noticed any signs of breeding. I was wondering if having three instead of two could prevent them from breeding? (two males one female) I do have a smaller tank that I could move one into if needed. I figure I'll try replicating the wet season next week like many have suggested here. If that doesn't work is there anything else I can do to try to induce them?


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Have you established that you have two males and a female? If you aren't completely sure of the sex of the frogs, this would be the place to start. Very good, clear photos of the frogs toepads will help id them.

Richard.


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey Woodsman,
I'm 90% sure I have two males and a female. 100% of at least one male and one female.

Here is a picture of the tanks. Its a 24" cube.









One normally hangs out in the cocohut, and the other two hang out in separate film canisters. Thought about taking out two of the canisters to force them out but didn't want to disrupt them. could there be a reason other than just shyness for them staying in the canisters?

You can see one of them posing in the top let of the pic. I moved the tank into a small room today and set up a floor heater to get the heat up. They've probably been in the 70's this will increase the temp to around the 80's. They also happen to be near a window so who knows maybe they'll hear rain.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I would say that the terrarium lookS a little dry for tinctorius. I keep the media pretty saturated and I mist everyday when I want to keep my pairs breeding. I would try to solve this problem before worrying too much about the trio issue (two males can be inhibitory, but if everybody is pretty happy it is often not an issue).

Richard..


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

I have been having trouble keeping it moist. I guess it's time to get it fitted for a new glass lid. They didn't cut it very straight so there are some large gaps. They seem to be reacting well to the increased temp already. They have been much more active today than usual.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

While you're waiting for new glass, you can put a piece of plastic wrap down, then cover it with the glass. This should help bring the humidity up substantially.

Richard.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

I agree with everyone else...it does look way too dry. The saran wrap is a very good idea to get you by until you can get a suitable glass top. Get it good and damp in there. (Not sloppy wet though.) Also...I'd be careful with the temperature. 70's is best...I would seriously reconsider keeping them in the 80's.


----------



## Marc (Feb 3, 2008)

I would also keep it wetter. I think it would trigger them to breed. As a friend says, mist the hell out of them daily and feed them well! You should get breeding behavior after doing this. (provided you have male and female).

Mine are in sealed tanks and even though it is 66 at night and some tanks only heat up to 70-72F during the day, I have had breeding going on all winter long! My most prolific breeding, is my Oyapocks in the tank that only gets up to 70-72F. A little low I thought, but the Oyapocks don't seem to mind.

I think tincs adapt to the lower temps fine.


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys. I've been misting them twice daily instead of once and feeding them a smaller meal daily instead of a large one every other day. quick question on glass. These guys are in a zoomed tank. Should I completely remove the screen top it came with and glass it in from there or can I just lay glass on top of the screen part and keep the plastic mold with the tube slots?


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

There's no reason to have the screen top on. Just make sure the glass is measured properly and fits snuggly into the opening.

Good luck! Richard.


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

let me know if you get it going man ... i believe i'm in the same boat (although i think mine is 1 male 2 females ... had them for 8 months or so ... can't think of any reason why they shouldn't be breeding by now.

-brett


----------



## Marc (Feb 3, 2008)

RentaPig311 said:


> Thanks for the info guys. I've been misting them twice daily instead of once and feeding them a smaller meal daily instead of a large one every other day. quick question on glass. These guys are in a zoomed tank. Should I completely remove the screen top it came with and glass it in from there or can I just lay glass on top of the screen part and keep the plastic mold with the tube slots?


I just took my zoo-med into the glass shop 9 months ago and had them cut glass to fit on top of the screen part. I had them bevel the sharp edges though. ($7.00 extra). The glass sits on top of the screen, so I did not remove the screen at all. The screen does not rust. I would feed heavily either every day or every other day. Make sure the frogs bellies are fat after feeding. Remember tincs can eat a lot as they are big frog. If I had to guess, I would say about 50 ff's each every day. 

Good luck


----------



## Marc (Feb 3, 2008)

Marc said:


> I just took my zoo-med into the glass shop 9 months ago and had them cut glass to fit on top of the screen part. I had them bevel the sharp edges though. ($7.00 extra). The glass sits on top of the screen, so I did not remove the screen at all. The screen does not rust. I would feed heavily either every day or every other day. Make sure the frogs bellies are fat after feeding. Remember tincs can eat a lot as they are big frog. If I had to guess, I would say about 50 ff's each every day.
> 
> Good luck


I should add that is 50 ff's per frog!


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

OK so here's an update. After increasing the temps to mid 70's, increasing spraying to twice a day, and feeding a crazy amount of flies they have really come out of their shells and been way more active. I even caught one calling. However, I also think I may have caught some aggression and am starting to question the 2.1.0 sex I thought I had. 

Frog 1









Frog 2








Frog 2 seems larger than the others.

Frog 3









My current guess is Frog 1 and 3 are male and frog 2 is female. I bought two in one transaction as a sexed pair and one as a sexed male so perhaps that is the basis for my assumptions.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

My guess is the same as yours.....very good looking frogs!

Just go to Lowes or Home depot ect, and take a paper or cardboard cut-out of the size for them to use to cut your glass, that will cover the screen top(s).

Laying the glass OVER top of the screen is the easiest and also has the added important option of allowing you to adjust or move the glass a little in any direction to allow for more ventilation - something that you would not be able to do if you throw away the screen and glue in the glass, ect.

there is NO need to worry about having the glass completely and tightly fit...as long as it's close and there isn't a 1 inch or more gap. You don't need it "airtight".

While you are at Lowes or home depot getting the glass cut for @ $5.00.....you can pick up one of those small red, blue or yellow square sandpaper pads. that will allow you to sand the rough glass edges.

Easy-peasy.

back to breeding...or lack thereof.

Your frogs do indeed look to be large enough to be sexually mature...at least the top two and they do look diamorphic in shape and size.

Like everyone else said:

Up the humidity....spray often.

up the temps to @ 78F days to @ 70F nights.

Feed heavy and don't forget to dust.

Breeding in dart frogs is also very possibly a seasonal thing. Some frogs don't start to breed until "our" spring.


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

I would also add more plants and a smooth surface like a petree dish under those huts.


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

Sorry to bring up an old post but just wanted to update. The frogs have been far far more active but still no breeding. I've added another fern and peronia(sp?), loaded the tank with springs, and continue to feed heavily. Still I've heard no more calling. For the petri dishes under the cocohuts do I need to fill them with water? At this point I'm just happy to have very active healthy frogs that can be viewed almost 100% of the time. I figure they'll figure it out in time. If they don't get it together during the spring rains I'll try taking the frog #3 out for a bit.


----------

